#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Мандала Ваджрасаттвы

## Anthony

Здравствуйте.
Интересует какова мандала Ваджрасаттвы в практике Сангтик Дорсем. Со всеми персоналиями и второстепенными лицами. Включая мирскую нечисть.
Я конечно в курсе, что данная практика не подразумевает визуализацию мандалы, но по факту.. она ведь есть?

----------


## Алсу

Важрасаттва древний Йидам у него и Палы старинные.
Из гневных там Цамбхала и Двурукий Мхакала. А нечести в мандале классических Бодхисаттв быть не может.
Если только ваш Сангтик Дорсем. На линии покушаться нельзя. Это святое.

----------

Anthony (15.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Мне вот что интересно...
Какой вопрос не задашь - все молчат.
Все философствуют на абстрактные темы про пустоту, дхьяну, бодхичитту...  etc.
Какова польза данного форума для тантрического практика?

Из 7,908 участников никто не отписывается в моих вопросах. Это либо личная неприязнь к участнику (ко мне), либо полное отсутствие желания практиковать тантрический буддизьм, либо сраное высокомерие, либо ленность помогать нуждающимся в их вопросах\проблемах.

Зато в философских темах - бл*дский ажиотаж! Один умнее другого.
Что вы практикуете, господа тибетские буддисты? Чоклинг - одна из самых попсовых школ на Западе. Да ни в жись не поверю, что никто из восьми кило участников не получал наставлений по данной практике.

Где эта самая буддистская сангха, о которой все говорят? Есть она вообще?
Мне кажется, сраные кришнаиты намного сострадательнее друг к дружке, чем буддисты, блистающие своим эгом в укор другим.
Наш тибецкий буддизм - это сборище недобитых интеллигентов, с тремя высшими образованиями. Нудная и поганая публика. Не имеющая ничего живого, кроме безжизненной мастурбации своего мозга. 

Ребят, вы все мертвые при жизни.

----------

Александр Казань (14.03.2020), Дмитрий Рыбаков (17.09.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Буддизмы, они провоцируют на разговоры. Многие здесь десятилетиями рассуждают и не устают.
А из тибецкого буддизма надо вычлянить тантру, где всЁ четко как в арифметике.

----------


## Anthony

> Буддизмы, они провоцируют на разговоры. Многие здесь десятилетиями рассуждают и не устают.
> А из тибецкого буддизма надо вычлянить тантру, где всЁ четко как в арифметике.


Так ведь были умы! Не чета нынешним!
Но всех выжили, сволочи.

Пресная кутья с сухофруктами, с незначительной примесью меда - вот он нонешний бф. Без искры, без изюминки,.. поминки былого величия.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне вот что интересно...
> Какой вопрос не задашь - все молчат.
> Все философствуют на абстрактные темы про пустоту, дхьяну, бодхичитту...  etc.
> Какова польза данного форума для тантрического практика?
> Ребят, вы все мертвые при жизни.


Энтони, а с  каких пор у нас появился интернетный тантрический буддизм? У кого получили передачу, у того и спросите.

В компетенцию буддийской сангхи данного форума не входит дележ комментариями на тантрические практики, прямую передачу на которые вы не получали. 

Или получали?))

Ишь, изюма он захотел.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Алсу

"нонешний бф", помню лет пять назад меня вообще выгнали с бфа.
Теперь посты стирают. Потерпим. А они терпят моё хамство.
Иногда они бывают и правы.

----------


## Anthony

> Энтони, а с  каких пор у нас появился интернетный тантрический буддизм? У кого получили передачу, у того и спросите.


Вы идеализируете, ибо не спросить уже у того, у кого получал.




> В компетенцию буддийской сангхи данного форума не входит дележ комментариями на тантрические практики, прямую передачу на которые вы не получали.


Откуда Вам знать, что входит в компетенцию сангхи, а что нет? Перестаньте уже говорить от имени всех.
Компетенция у всех разная. Вы за 8К рыл решили выступить? 




> Или получали?))


К чему вопрос, если у Вас в голове УЖЕ есть ответ, что человек задающий вопросы КАНЕШНА ЖЕ ничего не получал.




> Ишь, изюма он захотел....


Мне бы лучше виноград, чем сушеное дерьмище

----------


## Алсу

Пема, ну не преватизируй форум. "дележ комментариями на тантрические практики" это смысл форума, иначе можно дома сидеть.

----------

Anthony (15.09.2018)

----------


## Доня

Вы про чистоту речи и про развитие словестной нравственности что нибудь слышали/читали?
А то я как раз тут на этом подзастряла, так мне ваш возмущательный пост чуть уши не «разрезал»...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне вот что интересно...
> Какова польза данного форума для тантрического практика?


Никакой. Тантрический практик за разъяснениями по поводу своей практики должен обращаться к своему ваджрному гуру, к ваджрным братьям, к йидаму, наконец, а не на форум.




> Ребят, вы все мертвые при жизни.


Один великий лама говорил, что он умер, когда ему было 35 лет.

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Никакой. Тантрический практик за разъяснениями по поводу своей практики должен обращаться к своему ваджрному гуру, к ваджрным братьям, к йидаму, наконец, а не на форум.
> 
> 
> 
> Один великий лама говорил, что он умер, когда ему было 35 лет.


 :Facepalm:  m'kay

----------


## Anthony

> Вы про чистоту речи и про развитие словестной нравственности что нибудь слышали/читали?
> А то я как раз тут на этом подзастряла, так мне ваш возмущательный пост чуть уши не «разрезал»...


Так ведь он в принципе не для Вас.. этот пост.
Да и нет там ничего сверхъестественного. Извините конечно за то, что потревожил.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Один великий лама говорил, что он умер, когда ему было 35 лет.


Я понял о ком ты.
Anthony, ты бы очень удивился, если бы я назвал тебе имя этого ламы-йогина, который сказал, что он уже умер несколько лет назад, когда ему было лет 35. Только вслух здесь не надо предположений делать, пожалуйста.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, ну не преватизируй форум. "дележ комментариями на тантрические практики" это смысл форума, иначе можно дома сидеть.


ПрИватизировать просто невозможно. Всяк может писать любую чушь, равностно. Вы не профанируйте смысл отношений Учитель-ученик. Можно спросить по крайней мере у тех, с кем получал передачу, а не просто "трубить", дайте мне Ваджрасаттву такой-то традиции.  Я бы не дала, потому что кто знает, что там у человека в голове. Недавно  Энтони был срыв.

Пусть начитывает Вадрасаттву как учили. И что сумел взять.

Нате вот https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2621

----------


## Алсу

> Вы не профанируйте смысл отношений Учитель-ученик.


 Где такое было? Это у вас с парампарой проблемы, линия то наверняка от Пабонки, а как вы его замарали.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Много лет назад с началом практики Ваджрасаттвы прямо неожиданно и сразу у меня посыпались все возможные недуги и несчастья. Без поддержки ламы я бы сдохла. Потом все как отрезало.Все выправилось.

Никто Пабонку с его Пробуждением на ладони не марал. На нем мы учились 20 лет назад, и до сих пор там классика.

http://savetibet.ru/tags/%CF%E0%E1%E...D%EF%EE%F7%E5/

http://savetibet.ru/2015/07/26/pabongka-lamrim.html

http://savetibet.ru/2014/08/09/retreat.html

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ЭНТОНИ, может, это не то, но все же

http://savetibet.ru/2018/02/03/lama-zopa-rinpoche.html

----------


## Алсу

Сейф тибет, даже обсуждать не хочу эту бессмысленную помойку.
Вы, затронули важную тему, да, духов мы раздражаем для того и Палы нужны.
*Мачиг Лаброн:*
Мирные и другие четыре формы самадхи провоцируют природных духов Джунбо, пребывающих в данном месте силы. Они *не терпят энергии йогина*, его единения с природой реальности и проявляют *гнев*, пытаясь разорвать непрерывность в практике единения, проявляясь в различных пугающих, отвлекающих и других формах.
Проявления духов - это различные неприятные субъективные состояния душевной неустойчивости, колебаний, страха и болезней, связанных с телом и умом практикующего.

----------


## Anthony

> Пусть начитывает Вадрасаттву как учили. И что сумел взять.


Я возможно разрушу Ваш шаблон, но я именно так и делаю. 




> Нате вот https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2621


Каким местом Ваша ссылка отвечает на мой вопрос?

----------


## Anthony

> Я понял о ком ты.
> Anthony, ты бы очень удивился, если бы я назвал тебе имя этого ламы-йогина, который сказал, что он уже умер несколько лет назад, когда ему было лет 35. Только вслух здесь не надо предположений делать, пожалуйста.


Ну удиви, чо нет-то

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> ЭНТОНИ, может, это не то, но все же
> 
> http://savetibet.ru/2018/02/03/lama-zopa-rinpoche.html


Это СОВСЕМ не то. Зачем мне наставления Ламы Сопы???
Вопрос вооооообще другой. Вы похоже отвечаете сами себе. Перечитайте первый пост темы, плес.

----------


## Алсу

Энтони, вы мне когда-то давали добрый совет, я вам его возвращаю: "ну пОлно Вам".
Провокация духов, мы это сегодня обсуждали.

----------

Anthony (16.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Энтони, вы мне когда-то давали добрый совет, я вам его возвращаю: "ну пОлно Вам".
> Провокация духов, мы это сегодня обсуждали.


Дак мож святой водой по форуму полить? Или каждый сам пусть на монитор брызнет.
Может и отступят злые духи от форума

----------


## Алсу

А лама Сопа конкретный негодяй и предатель. Модераторы могут стереть моё сообщение. Но это правда.

----------


## Алсу

> Никакой. Тантрический практик за разъяснениями по поводу своей практики должен обращаться к своему ваджрному гуру, к ваджрным братьям, к йидаму, наконец, а не на форум.


Модератор в кавывчках, вы вообще то сами поняли, что вы сказали? Здесь форум с соответствутствущим разделом.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Модератор в кавывчках, вы вообще то сами поняли, что вы сказали? Здесь форум с соответствутствущим разделом.


Прекрасно понимаю, что я сказал. Если вы понимаете что-то другое, то ответьте на вопрос топикстартера. Чего бросаться-то на всех?

----------


## Алсу

Очки купи. Уже ответили, кроме меня  ему бы ни кто не смог ответить. Так в Тибетском разделе тантру разрешаешь обсуждать?

----------


## Anthony

> Прекрасно понимаю, что я сказал. Если вы понимаете что-то другое, то ответьте на вопрос топикстартера. Чего бросаться-то на всех?


Она какбэ и не обязана это знать, исходя из ее традиции

----------


## Алсу

Единственное его Цультрима преимущество, что он тибетский  знает. В остальном это профан. Ну уж извини.

----------


## Anthony

> Единственное его Цультрима преимущество, что он тибетский  знает. В остальном это профан. Ну уж извини.


Ну не прям профан. Просто унылый языковед, раздающий советы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Или так.

----------


## Алсу

Вот ты  сейчас попался, тебя можно зачморить. Но ты когда-то мне спускал многое, и поэтому, я не настаиваю.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пить меньше надо на цоге, элитные тантрики.

----------

Иван З. (17.09.2018)

----------


## Алсу

Пема всегда в белом. Здесь были две темы важные, без всякого пьянства. 
А вы их в состоянии обсуждать?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну не прям профан. Просто унылый языковед, раздающий советы.


Знание цвета шарфика Ваджрасаттвы не делает тантриком.

You see, in this world there's two kinds of practitioners, my friend: Those who realise and those who cosplay. You cosplay.

----------


## Алсу

... and roleplay.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Пить меньше надо на цоге, элитные тантрики.


Это Вы опять на что-то свое ответили?
В таком случае -да, пить надо меньше, может быть глаза и увидят заголовок темы, наконец.

----------


## Olle

http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Buddha/Co...jrasattva3.htm

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Тут закавыка в том, что ответить уважаемому Энтони могут только те, кто имеет Сангтик Дорсем.

Даже в общем не ответишь, так в общем с позиции Сарма : мандала Ваджрасаттвы может быть раздела Йога Тантр (тогда в мандале будет пять будда-семейств с семьёй Ваджрасаттвы в центре), либо же с позиций Ануттарайога (тогда яб-юм и насколько понимаю может быть и теже пять семейств).
Есстесно все "персонажи"(с) высшего уровня Самбхогакайи.
О возможности практики Ваджрасаттвы в Сарма с позиций Чарья или Крия  - не слышал.
И это уже мандалы, когда Ваджрасаттва именно практикуется как Йидам, в Нёндро же используется будда-форма Ваджрасаттвы (либо из Йога либо из Ануттара)

Но Сангтик Дорсем это ведь терма Ньингма.

Встречный вопрос к уважаемому     @*Anthony*
о чем терма ? к чему относиться ?
(может ответив на это Вы ответите и на интересующие Вас вопросы)

----------


## Alex

Я с этой практикой не знаком, ибо практикую другую линию, так что не кидайтесь тапками. Но вот быстро перед работой просмотрел том Ринчен Тердзо, где эта садхана - там ничего нет про мандалу. Собственно садхана - пять листов, еще семь листов - практика для умершего, еще шесть листов - посвящение. Никакой мандалы нету (собственно, как топикстартер сам и сказал с самого начала - это садхана "единой мудры", phyag rgya gcig pa, где присутствует только центральное божество). Возможно, есть "полный" вариант садханы или другая садхана, соответствующая Сантик Дорсем, где созерцается вся мандала, но это уже мои фантазии. Ну, собственно, я ничего нового не сказал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2018)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это Вы опять на что-то свое ответили?
> В таком случае -да, пить надо меньше, может быть глаза и увидят заголовок темы, наконец.


Я посмотрела заголовок. Я сказала, обратитесь к ваджрным братьям, с которыми Вы получили посвящение, если не можете учителя спросить, или можете по крайней мере узнать, кто у него в линии передач, кто приглашал, и кто ученик, который будет держать эту линию в будущем.

Передачи бывают настолько специфические, что, может, в мире знают несколько десятков человек о тонкостях, а то и меньше. Выйти на форум и крикнуть, подобно выйти на площадь в незнакомой стране с чужим языком, и претендовать, что люди тебя послушают и поймут. Иногда люди не хотят отвечать на такие вопросы. Это их полное право.

Построение мандалы, - дело специфическое. Я была на передачах даже учителей одной школы и одной линии передачи, одного и того же Йидама, и то некоторые детали и построение разнились.

И еще не хватало обвинять форум в лени, что Вам не отвечают. 

Я, например, давно научилась подсутиться на передаче, найти в зале последователей этого учителя и взять координаты переводчика, чтобы раздобыть все детали, если уж у ламы не уточнить. Вы чем там занимались, если сразу были неясности? Взяли бы магнитофончик. Поинтересовались, когда и как получить полный текст садханы, и так далее.

Как зовут ламу, у которого вы получили передачу?

----------


## Anthony

> Тут закавыка в том, что ответить уважаемому Энтони могут только те, кто имеет Сангтик Дорсем.
> 
> Даже в общем не ответишь, так в общем с позиции Сарма : мандала Ваджрасаттвы может быть раздела Йога Тантр (тогда в мандале будет пять будда-семейств с семьёй Ваджрасаттвы в центре), либо же с позиций Ануттарайога (тогда яб-юм и насколько понимаю может быть и теже пять семейств).
> Есстесно все "персонажи"(с) высшего уровня Самбхогакайи.
> О возможности практики Ваджрасаттвы в Сарма с позиций Чарья или Крия  - не слышал.
> И это уже мандалы, когда Ваджрасаттва именно практикуется как Йидам, в Нёндро же используется будда-форма Ваджрасаттвы (либо из Йога либо из Ануттара)
> 
> Но Сангтик Дорсем это ведь терма Ньингма.
> 
> ...


Да, терма, Нингма, Чоклинг Терсар, Цикл Сангтик Кхорсум, Атийога. Яб Юм

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> Я с этой практикой не знаком, ибо практикую другую линию, так что не кидайтесь тапками. Но вот быстро перед работой просмотрел том Ринчен Тердзо, где эта садхана - там ничего нет про мандалу. Собственно садхана - пять листов, еще семь листов - практика для умершего, еще шесть листов - посвящение. Никакой мандалы нету (собственно, как топикстартер сам и сказал с самого начала - это садхана "единой мудры", phyag rgya gcig pa, где присутствует только центральное божество). Возможно, есть "полный" вариант садханы или другая садхана, соответствующая Сантик Дорсем, где созерцается вся мандала, но это уже мои фантазии. Ну, собственно, я ничего нового не сказал.


Да, это одиночная практика, без мандалы. И еще несколько довесков - практика для умерших, практика долгой жизни и тд.

----------


## Anthony

> Я посмотрела заголовок. Я сказала, обратитесь к ваджрным братьям, с которыми Вы получили посвящение, если не можете учителя спросить, или можете по крайней мере узнать, кто у него в линии передач, кто приглашал, и кто ученик который будет держать эту линию в будущем.


Да уж поверьте, обращался к братьям. Если бы кто-то чего-то знал, то и вопроса бы не было. Организаторы - это вообще отдельная чудесная категория людей со своими заморочками.





> Передачи бывают настолько специфические, что, может, в мире знают несколько десятков человек о тонкостях, а то и меньше. Выйти на форум и крикнуть, подобно выйти на площадь в незнакомой стране с чужим языком, и претендовать, что люди тебя послушают и поймут. Иногда люди не хотят отвечать на такие вопросы. Это их полное право.


Иногда - да. Но когда это "иногда", видишь из раза в раз, то возникают вопросы.




> Построение мандалы, - дело специфическое. Я была на передачах даже учителей одной школы и одной линии передачи, одного и того же Йидама, и то некоторые детали и построение разнились.


Дак я какбэ в курсе, поэтому и начал тему с названия практики. В интернете куча картинок мандал Ваджрасаттвы, но толку мне от них? Равно как и от объяснений Ламы Сопы и Вашей ссылки на непонятную тему на БФе?




> Я, например, давно научилась подсутиться на передаче, найти в зале последователей этого учителя и взять координаты переводчика, чтобы раздобыть все детали, если уж у ламы не уточнить.


Знаете, иногда передачи даются пачками, и ты их берешь "на потом" и не практикуешь десяток садхан сразу после передачи. Когда я ее получил (2013-2014 год), мне она была без нужды, а сейчас понадобилась.




> Вы чем там занимались, если сразу были неясности? Взяли бы магнитофончик.


Ну, допустим, был у меня магнитофончик, и запись лунга сохранилась, и даже комменты есть, но в комментах нет ничего про мандалу. (И пожалуйста не начинайте: если в комментах нет, то значит и не нужно вам ее практиковать. Успокою вас сразу: Я знаю, что не нужно, и не собираюсь.)





> Поинтересовались, когда и как получить полный текст садханы, и так далее.


Да что ж за комплекс-то у Вас? Почему в Вашем понимании, другие люди (кроме Вас конечно же) обязательно обладают чем-то не полным? Полный текст, от корки до корки.





> Как зовут ламу, у которого вы получили передачу?


От Ламы Олега получал.

----------

Alex (17.09.2018)

----------


## Olle

> От Ламы Олега получал.


Не вижу проблем отыскать его и уточнить. Он ходит с телефоном. В край - письмо написать. 
В этом году несколько раз его видел.

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Мне вот что интересно...
> Какой вопрос не задашь - все молчат.
> Все философствуют на абстрактные темы про пустоту, дхьяну, бодхичитту...  etc.
> Какова польза данного форума для тантрического практика?
> 
> Из 7,908 участников никто не отписывается в моих вопросах. Это либо личная неприязнь к участнику (ко мне), либо полное отсутствие желания практиковать тантрический буддизьм, либо сраное высокомерие, либо ленность помогать нуждающимся в их вопросах\проблемах.
> 
> Зато в философских темах - бл*дский ажиотаж! Один умнее другого.
> Что вы практикуете, господа тибетские буддисты? Чоклинг - одна из самых попсовых школ на Западе. Да ни в жись не поверю, что никто из восьми кило участников не получал наставлений по данной практике.
> ...




О, чувствуется, Алмазный Ум рядом. Один из признаков очищения -- разочарование. Когда на тебя Будда бросает  взор , то все остальное меркнет. 
Не останавливайся, продолжай практиковать. Потом сможешь больше пользы приносить.

----------


## Anthony

> О, чувствуется, Алмазный Ум рядом. Один из признаков очищения -- разочарование. Когда на тебя Будда бросает  взор , то все остальное меркнет. 
> Не останавливайся, продолжай практиковать. Потом сможешь больше пользы приносить.


Это что Вы сейчас испражнили?

----------

Alex (17.09.2018)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Это что Вы сейчас испражнили?


 я думаю, бан тебе поможет углубить свою практику

----------

Антарадхана (17.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

> я думаю, бан тебе поможет углубить свою практику


Нет, не он

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да уж поверьте, обращался к братьям. Если бы кто-то чего-то знал, то и вопроса бы не было. Организаторы - это вообще отдельная чудесная категория людей со своими заморочками.
> 
> 
> 
> Иногда - да. Но когда это "иногда", видишь из раза в раз, то возникают вопросы.
> 
> 
> Дак я какбэ в курсе, поэтому и начал тему с названия практики. В интернете куча картинок мандал Ваджрасаттвы, но толку мне от них? Равно как и от объяснений Ламы Сопы и Вашей ссылки на непонятную тему на БФе?
> 
> ...



Так сразу и надо было с этого начинать, а не устраивать экзамен. Лама Олег отвечает даже в ФБ) И сейчас он вроде не в ритрите.

А передачи пачками "на потом" не действуют через какое-то время. Если сразу не начать работать, все теряется. Так меня учили, по крайней мере. Об этом тоже у него уточните.

----------


## Anthony

> Так сразу и надо было с этого начинать, а не устраивать экзамен.


Какой экзамен? Женщина, Вы о чем?
Это же Вы тут любите всех экзаменовать, раздавать поучения и хихикать над контрольными. Даже не понимая, что сталинский формат обучения уже 
 заплесневел и поменялся в сторону демократии. Но ведь так хочется той же самой дедовщины для молодого поколения, которую сам испытал когда-то)) Для Пемы Дролкаровны все студенты и все должны ублажать ее ответами на провокационные вопросы, дабы щаслива была женщина с луковкой, сидящая под портретом Стали... эээ... Далай Ламы





> А передачи пачками "на потом" не действуют через какое-то время. Если сразу не начать работать, все теряется. Так меня учили, по крайней мере. Об этом тоже у него уточните.


Ога, расскажите это ламам, которые сотни разных циклов наполучали, а в сутках всего 24 часа

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Какой экзамен? Женщина, Вы о чем?
> Это же Вы тут любите всех экзаменовать, раздавать поучения и хихикать над контрольными. Даже не понимая, что сталинский формат обучения уже 
>  заплесневел и поменялся в сторону демократии. Но ведь так хочется той же самой дедовщины для молодого поколения, которую сам испытал когда-то)) Для Пемы Дролкаровны все студенты и все должны ублажать ее ответами на провокационные вопросы, дабы щаслива была женщина с луковкой, сидящая под портретом Стали... эээ... Далай Ламы


Драгоценный, Вы не в курсе. У меня двадцать лет подряд был прямой доступ к драгоценным тибетским учителям, с которыми я могла говорить лично, когда захочу. Один из них стал теперь настоятелем тантрического монастыря Гьюто. Он мне дал Прибежище в 96.  Именно они мне внедрили "сталинский " подход к Учению, что можно и что нельзя, что полезно и что нет, и как правильно, это не Ваше обучение на форумах. 

Конечно, я полна несовершенства, и неведенья, но меня "затачивали" те, кто знаток в Дхарме и общепризнанный мастер, а ЕСДЛ вообще запредельный учитель во многих материях, и в том же Дзогчене, которому можно доверять, а доверяю я ему  и другим учителям не от балды и офигенного поклонения, а от ДЕЙСТВЕННОГО ПРОРЫВА в собственной практике, а дальше можете ерничать, сколько хотите, у Вас пока получается только "пшик". Никто Вам практику не даст он лайн, а я, если бы даже могла бы, - не дала. Нету у вас розетки для этой вилки. Я вообще против тантры "сделай сам", а с Ваджрасаттвой, повторяю, у меня( и не только у меня, что главное), были такие задвиги, что без мастера рядом вообще не советую этим заниматься. Все ваши кармические гадости начнут избываться, Вы готовы к этому?





> Ога, расскажите это ламам, которые сотни разных циклов наполучали, а в сутках всего 24 часа


У меня есть друг калмык в знаменитом индийском монастыре Ста...гелугпы, он исключительно добросовестный и глубокий, и достиг уже определенного уровня. Так вот, он все еще после 10 лет обучения не брал на себя тантрических обязательств, потому что знает, что все очень непросто. Это сейчас сделали из тантры профанацию на форумах и везде. По моему мнению через знакомства с бесчисленными буддитсами, пусть я дура , тантру практикуют единицы. У меня есть с кем сравнивать вживую. Меня ламы учили не через тоько слова, а личным примером, часто авербальным, когда твои собственные шарики и ролики выходят в полный тильт и ты проникаешь во что-то гораздо более запредельное. Большинство того, что у меня есть, - это оттого, что они "подсадили" мне часть себя. Это к слову.

А как практикуют множество Йидамов я знаю от моего геше-друга, теперича настоятеля. Все возможно, если только не заниматься тантрой на форумах. Лама Олег хороший лама. Он, если у Вас пособрались благие заслуги, может и помочь. Может, Вам вообще надо не тантрой и не Ваджрасаттвой заниматься. Учителя лучше это знают. Только пусть вас будет мало и много смирения, а то не услышите что он Вам советует. Адьос.

----------

Anthony (18.09.2018), Шуньяананда (12.10.2018)

----------


## Alex

И еще немного, чтобы разбавить атмосферу в теме. Роль и место Ваджрасаттвы в ньингмапинской традиции довольно значительно отличается от его места в школах сарма. В ньингмапинских садханах Ваджрасаттва — это, как правило, не форма Будды Акшобхьи (как одного из пяти татхагат) и не только, скажем так, "божество очищения" (корявовато я сказал, но, думаю, все поняли) — хотя, конечно, эта "функция" тоже присутствует, особенно в различных нёндрах.

Все ньингмапинские посвящения Ваджрасаттвы так или иначе "растут" из Гухьягарбха-тантры и, стало быть, тесно связаны с мандалами шитро (множественное число — потому что, в зависимости от конкретной садханы, тут может быть две или три мандалы). В таком случае Ваджрасаттва объединяет в себе всех божеств: собственно, в садханах шитро мы как раз и преображаемся в Ваджрасаттву, внутренней мандалой которого и выступают сто божеств (в данном случае в них включаются вообще все божества со своими мандалами — ньингмапинские, естественно — и охранителями). Этот момент присутствует и в текстах, напрямую с шитро не связанными: например, в ежедневной практика Ваджрасаттвы из Дуджом терсар мы повторяем: ཕུང་ཁམས་རྒྱལ་བ་ཞི་ཁྲོའི་ལྷ (скандхи и дхату — это Победоносные, мирные и гневные божества). Вот.

----------

Anthony (19.09.2018), Владимир Николаевич (18.09.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (18.09.2018), Пема Дролкар (19.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2018)

----------


## Кокотик

Скок лучей добра в топике

----------


## Alex

А вот в октябре лама Олег как раз будет в Челябинске. Энтони, расскажете, что он ответит на ваш вопрос?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.09.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2018)

----------


## Olle

> А вот в октябре лама Олег как раз будет в Челябинске. Энтони, расскажете, что он ответит на ваш вопрос?


Все секреты "нашептывания"...

----------


## Alex

Секретами делиться не стоит, а вот вопрос про мандалу действительно интересный.

----------


## Anthony

> Секретами делиться не стоит, а вот вопрос про мандалу действительно интересный.


Расскажу, если:
- пойду
- мне расскажут
- расскажут для всех публично, а не в приватной беседе.

Постараюсь сделать что возможно

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.09.2018)

----------


## Anthony

Извините, на учения попасть не смог.
Меня отлучили от местного прихода и от всех мероприятий с ним связанных)
Так что, подозреваю, что искать надо где-то в Ринчен Тердзо. Алекс где-то скидывал.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.10.2018)

----------


## Olle

> Извините, на учения попасть не смог.
> Меня отлучили от местного прихода и от всех мероприятий с ним связанных)
> Так что, подозреваю, что искать надо где-то в Ринчен Тердзо. Алекс где-то скидывал.


Тогда видео меропрятия можете посмотреть.

----------


## Anthony

> Тогда видео меропрятия можете посмотреть.


Я посмотрел уже)) Понравилось.
Лама Олег мне показался более мирским и менее отстраненным, что для меня принесло большую пользу))
Лама Олег как всегда крут!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.10.2018)

----------

